# need a little help with mitsubishi wd-62627



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

so the tv is great, a mitsubishi wd-62627, got it on craigslist a few months ago for 75 bucks, brand new lamp, with receipt from local tv repair place. hooked up to my 5.1 system, including my computer with a 25 ft hdmi-dvi cable, and its great. however, while on the PC, the screen will flicker. also only says 1080i, not 1080p. which this tv is supposed to be a 1080p... i know the controversy with that, 1080i upscales to 1080p, so its technically 1080p.. blah... 

while the computer is hooked up, the tv says the connection is XGA (standard) and the computer says its 1920x1080. or something like that. i guess my concern is, will leaving it alone like that damage the TV? when the tv is turned on and input is changed to computer, screen appears, but says the resolution is unsupported.... yet its showing it. *shrugs* 

pc is plugged into the HDMI port designated for PC, and netcommand is set up for the PC. 

i read online about a firmware update for this tv that fixes some stuff, including picture quality and inputs, but i can't find the firmware ANYWHERE, and I don't feel like calling mitsubishi, because I don't feel like talking to a machine. 
is there a downloadable firmware update for this TV, or is it ONLY available through Mitsubishi? 

oh, and one more thing. I calibrated it, and i know i set the contrast too high, as its maxed out. but the image quality is GREAT. seems a little too dark if i drop the contrast. possibly the bulb going out already?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The TV only supports 1080i input. The computer cannot output 1080i.

1080i = 1920x1080 @ 30hz
1080P = 1920x1080 @ 60hz

You will likely get a better picture using 720P. At least with my 55" model that is the case.

The contrast issue is likely just age. These rear projection units are getting old (in TV terms anyway).


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Dogg said:


> The TV only supports 1080i input. The computer cannot output 1080i.
> 
> 1080i = 1920x1080 @ 30hz
> 1080P = 1920x1080 @ 60hz
> ...


Ok thanks. Will it mess up the tv if I keep it at 1920x1080? Or will it just flicker and be annoying?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Shouldn't mess it up. The flickering is because it can't deal with the input. The issue should stop if you switch to 720P.


----------

